# embroidery design-sports tail



## klhgate (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone know where to purchase a design pack with brush script that has tail that can be embroidered in??!! School looking for design to be done on knit hats, bags and left chest in embroidery. 

Please --looking for a quick response
Kay


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

dalco does them


----------



## klhgate (Jun 3, 2008)

I called Dalco, all they have are the applique and sew programs. I just want a small all embroidered design. Any other places I could look.
Kay


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Embroidery Font Collections :: EmbroideryDesigns.com

Font is on sale. Hope this helps


----------



## dangard (Dec 25, 2006)

We use free font called team spirit. You can get it from Da Font and load it in your digitizing software works great on the ball shirts we do.


----------



## klhgate (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I purchased a font with various tails from Heart strings. Working GREAT!
Kay


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Advancedartist.com has a pdf you can download with various tails along with a free tutorial on making new designs in Corel using the tails...


----------

